# ID terrestrial plants



## Bolota (19 Mar 2018)

Does anybody knows anything about these plants?
I collected them from nature. They grow on the shade side of palm trees between the moss. One looks like a fern, the other (round leave) looks pretty much as the emersed  H. verticilata. 
I attached them together with the moss on top of the tank... I hope they grow.
Would you recommend anything special to increase the chances of survival? I'm wetting them once a day with the aquarium water.

Thanks!


----------



## dw1305 (20 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 
The round leaved plant is _Umbillicus rupestris, _the other plant is a fern but I don't know which one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (20 Mar 2018)

Hi all, 
I've got a better monitor this time, the fern looks like a _Polypodium sp._ (have a look <"_P. cambricum">). Umbilicus _is pretty drought resistant. We have a couple of threads <"Are these plants aquati..."> and <"Could this be.....">

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (20 Mar 2018)

Bolota said:


> They grow on the shade side of palm trees between the moss


This sentence makes me quite jealous................


----------



## Bolota (20 Mar 2018)

Thanks Darre,


dw1305 said:


> _Umbilicus _is pretty drought resistant


So...  watering them every day is not such a good idea after all...?!



Edvet said:


> This sentence makes me quite jealous


Soon you wont. The beetles are killing most of them!


----------



## dw1305 (21 Mar 2018)

Hi all,





Bolota said:


> So... watering them every day is not such a good idea after all...?!


I'd treat them like an orchid or a bromeliad, may be spray them every day, and a good soak once a week?

cheers Darrel


----------

